# Internet der Nachbarn nutzen?



## warawarawiiu (13. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

weil wir es grade in einem anderen Thread davon hatten.

Ich habe ja einen Telekom Vertrag (DSL Hybrid)

Dieser enthält Wlan to go.

Kann ich mich mit einem weiteren Router oder dem Handy einfach in das Wlan meiner nachbarn wählen und das dauerhaft mitnutzen?


Ich würde dann 2 Handys nehmen, mich ins Wlan bei Nachbar 1 einwählen und ins Wlan bei Nachbar 2.

So könnte ich bspw. Amazon prime über leitung des nachbarn A laufen lassen, gleichzeitig mit der Leitung des Nachbarn B meine Spiele in Steam herunterladen  und Mit meiner 50 mbit leitung dann im internet ohne ruckler surfen^^


Ist nur mal eine prinzipielle Frage. Ist das erlaubt?


Danke und Gruss


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2016)

Wenn deine Nachbarn dir das erlauben ja ...ungefragt nein 

Ist deren Router nicht Passwortgeschützt ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ist nur mal eine prinzipielle Frage. Ist das erlaubt?


Funk darf man, nur keine Leitungen über Grundstücksgrenzen legen, das verstößt gegen das Fernmeldegesetz. 
Wie das mit Kabeln von Wohnung zu Wohnung wäre muss ich mal in einem Juristenforum anstoßen. Interessante Frage.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Oktober 2016)

ich will dem nachbarn nix davon sagen. warum auch 
das ist bei dem standardmässig von der telekom aktiviert 
WLAN TO GO - surfen im HotSpot Netz | Telekom

dabei wird der eigene router zu hause für das hotspot netz der telekom freigegeben. auch dass meiner nachbarn.....das ich nitzen könnte


----------



## Skycrumb (13. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> So könnte ich bspw. Amazon prime über leitung des nachbarn A laufen lassen, gleichzeitig mit der Leitung des Nachbarn B meine Spiele in Steam herunterladen  und Mit meiner 50 mbit leitung dann im internet ohne ruckler surfen^^


Also wenn überhaupt würde ich die steam biblio über das eigene netz herunterladen. Da fürs surfen echt nicht viel Bandbriete benötigt wird. Aber wie oft lädst du die denn? oO 
Aber natürlich geht das, hast ja deine anmelde daten. wie viel aber für jeden kunden platz gemacht wird maximal weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Ich denke das wird pro nachbar 5 bis 10 mbit sein...


----------



## yingtao (14. Oktober 2016)

Mit WLAN2GO funktioniert das und es ist ja auch dafür gedacht. Was man aber bedenken muss ist das die Nachbarn zum einen den original Telekomrouter verwenden müssen und dort WLAN2GO auch aktiviert sein muss. Wie genau das funktioniert weiß ich nicht, da ich selber es nicht nutze aber ich denke nicht das man das System so austricksen kann dass du irgendeinen Vorteil durch die Nutzung bekommst. Die Telekom weiß wie viel Bandbreite du mit deinem normalen Anschluss benutzt und da du auf dem Handy die App nutzen musst um in die Hotspots zu kommen wissen die auch wie viel Bandbreite du mit dem Handy benutzt. Die werden schon darauf achten dass wenn man alles zusammenzählt du auf nicht mehr als die vertraglich abgemachte Bandbreite insgesamt ankommt. Bei deinen Nachbarn werden bei aktiviertem WLAN2GO auch das maximum an Bandbreite freigeschaltet, der Router sorgt dann aber dafür das du mit dem Router nur die entsprechend gebuchte Bandbreite abgreifen kannst.

Ich würde empfehlen WLAN2GO im Router zu deaktivieren. Das WLAN2GO nutzt zwar ein eigenes Netzwerk, die Anschlusskennung bleibt aber weiterhin die des Router. Wenn irgendwer was über WLAN2GO macht wie z.B. urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte verbreiten, bekommst du als Anschlussinhaber erstmal Post und musst dann die Telekom um die Verbindungsdaten bitten damit gezeigt wird das die Verbindung zwar über deinen Anschluss, aber ein "öffentliches" Netzwerk gelaufen ist.


----------



## Shimboku2 (14. Oktober 2016)

Bei WLAN 2 go, merkt der Nachbar nicht wer sich eingeloggt hat. Eine App hab ich dazu noch nie benötigt. Einfach das Telekom_Fon Net z auswählen und man wird auf die Anmeldeseite des Anbieters ( Telekom / Fon) weitergeleitet. Dort meldest Du Dich mit Deiner Telekom EMail Adresse / Kundennummer und Kennwort an. Der Betreiber des WLAN to go Netzes ist die Telekom / Fon. Voraussetzung WLAN 2 go ist auf Deinem Router aktiviert, nur dann kannst Du es nutzen.
Zitat der Hilfeseite: Hafte ich für die Internetnutzung durch Dritte an meinem WLAN TO GO?Nein, bei WLAN TO GO besteht keinerlei Haftungsrisiko für eine eventuelle gesetzeswidrige Nutzung durch Dritte. Die beiden WLANs sind vollständig voneinander getrennt. Da ausschließlich authentifizierte Nutzer Zugang zu den Hotspots erhalten, kann die Nutzung zurückverfolgt werden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Oktober 2016)

danke für eure infos 
über den sinn lässt sich ja sowieso streiten und ich werds nicht nutzen weil ich dafür ja selbst mein netzwerk auch freigeben muss.
aber interessant zu wissen dass es so einfach gehen würde


----------



## alalcoolj (15. Oktober 2016)

Bei Unitymedia gibt's das auch. Da kann mann moit bis zu 10Mbit/s beim "Nachbarn" surfen. Dafür kriegt man als Kunde auch ca. 10 Mbit/s mehr als man gebucht hat. Wenn sich nun 10 Leute beim Nachbarn einloggen, bekommt jeder nur 1MBit/s. Wird im Kleingedruckten erklärt.
Sehe da keinen Grund, warum das illegal sein sollte...


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Oktober 2016)

Illegal ist das nicht. Man bekommt mit der Option WLAN to go, welches über den Speedport ein zweites unabhängiges WLAN aufbaut, die Hotspot Option einfach kostenlos. Den Hotspot kann man allerdings nur über Sessions mit Kundendaten nutzen. Ein Laie bekommt da also keinen Router angebunden. Man kann aber über Apps (Smartphone, Tablet) oder den Browser mit den passenden Login Daten eine Session aufbauen. Die wird aber auch schnell bei Inaktivität getrennt.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke auch nicht das über wlan to Go soviel Bandbreite freigegeben wird . 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dooma (17. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ich will dem nachbarn nix davon sagen. warum auch
> das ist bei dem standardmässig von der telekom aktiviert
> WLAN TO GO - surfen im HotSpot Netz | Telekom
> 
> dabei wird der eigene router zu hause für das hotspot netz der telekom freigegeben. auch dass meiner nachbarn.....das ich nitzen könnte


 
Ich meine man würde bei der Einrichtung des Routers gefragt ob man das aktivieren möchte oder nicht, also hab ich das nicht aktiviert.
Aber kann ja gut sein das wenn man das "to Go" bucht, das das dann tatsächlich automatisch an ist.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2016)

Was aber sein kann, das du mit deinen LoginDaten immer nur an einem WLanTogo angebunden sein kannst.


----------

